# 2900xt Bios hexing



## mandelore (Nov 15, 2007)

Found this thread on nordichardware.com, looks promising! im keeping tuned and hoping the voltage adjustments work!!

but so far clocks can be changed!  

http://www.nordichardware.com/forum/viewtopic.php?topic=9394&forum=45

maybe before long we will be able to voltmod our 1gb 2900's, wewt!

edit: i just had a thought...on the foxconn or wotever modded bioses for the 512Mb version of the 2900 with insane core speeds (obviously with voltage enhancements) we could modify these bios's to support the 1gb memory of the 1gb 2900 and then flash that... maybe it would work.


or, search for differences and take out the string for controlling 3d voltages and transfer that to the 1gb stock bios


----------



## Silverel (Nov 15, 2007)

Far beyond my feeble understanding... but cool.

I know people like this though, people that can see hex in real-time. It's insanity. I used to know a guy who would custom code things on the old-school goldfingers for the PS1. Ah, the glory days of console modding. I still have mine, mod-chipped, could play .iso's

I don't know if I would want to risk something that is equivalent to half my rent though. I just don't have it in me.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 15, 2007)

Man, thats cool. If anyone manages to succesfully do this let me know, I'd really like to try this my self. Will it work with the 2900 Pro or Pro flashed to an xt as well?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 15, 2007)

Guess what, I'v found links to so many Bios mods that have voltage increase and cores increases beond your wildes dream. Look here http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=160458&page=34

Scroll down some and you'll see that some people posted linkd to where you can download them, both for the pro and xt. Have fun and becareful, let me know how it goes.


----------



## mandelore (Nov 15, 2007)

and bios voltages

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=2556732#post2556732

wewt!!! me is gonna go crazy if i can get my 1gb bios modded


----------



## mandelore (Nov 15, 2007)

omg omg omg

http://rapidshare.com/files/69771225/2900XT_1024MB_Vmod_bioses.rar.html

volt modded 1gb 2900xt file

the default voltage for core is 1.15V, this has 4 bioses,  1.2 / 1.25 / 1.3 / 1.35 core

gonna flash the lowest first, then work my way up till i hit the oc wall offered by the voltage

since i dont break 52C under heavy load im so damn excited right now


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 16, 2007)

mandelore said:


> omg omg omg
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/69771225/2900XT_1024MB_Vmod_bioses.rar.html
> 
> ...



Can I use that with my Pro flash to an XT or should I not. Also this should allow for a higher overclock as well right?


----------



## mandelore (Nov 16, 2007)

you may get away with it, if it dont like it just flash back (obviosly a risk involved)

p.s what cooling u using?


----------



## mandelore (Nov 16, 2007)

whats the best tool atm for 2900 flashing?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 16, 2007)

For the HD, just stock, for now.


----------



## mandelore (Nov 16, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> For the HD, just stock, for now.



hmmm, maybe not worth trying, it will probs cook your card 

think you would at least need watercooling or a bad ass heatsink


----------



## JC316 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hmm, interesting. Very interesting, not sure I have the balls to try it on my pro yet, but I like the looks of this.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 16, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Hmm, interesting. Very interesting, not sure I have the balls to try it on my pro yet, but I like the looks of this.



Don't worry, I'v got balls of steel! I'll take the case!! Lets blow this card!!


----------



## mandelore (Nov 16, 2007)

o/ waves one last wave before embarking on his Bios Flash quest


----------



## JC316 (Nov 16, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Don't worry, I'v got balls of steel! I'll take the case!! Lets blow this card!!



I await what happens brave soul.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, i'm willing to do this, but I just need to figure out how to use ATIflash lol. Once I figure out how to use it, I'll flash my card.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 16, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=42161


----------



## mandelore (Nov 16, 2007)

righto.. here I go, turning off to flash my card, actually gonna go with the 1.3V core voltage for now, at least it only effects 3d voltage, so I have no worries of frying anything... just yet


----------



## JC316 (Nov 16, 2007)

mandelore said:


> righto.. here I go, turning off to flash my card, actually gonna go with the 1.3V core voltage for now, at least it only effects 3d voltage, so I have no worries of frying anything... just yet



Well don't just leave us hanging on the edge of oblivion, what happened?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 16, 2007)

Dang man, I'v spent so much time and have wasted so many cd-r's and I can't manage to load DOS with ATI Tool to flash those increased Voltage Bios. Can anyone tell me specifcly what to download and how to do it, cause I'm really pissed at my self.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 16, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Dang man, I'v spent so much time and have wasted so many cd-r's and I can't manage to load DOS with ATI Tool to flash those increased Voltage Bios. Can anyone tell me specifcly what to download and how to do it, cause I'm really pissed at my self.



Well, you have to make a DOS boot disc, then you add the bios and ATIflash to the disc, then you change the first boot device to CD (If it's not already there). Then once you get to DOS, you type:

atiflash -p 0 -newbios yourbios.bin -f

And that will do it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, I have download some DOS 6.XX ISO, used PowerISO to open it, then I clicked the buttone that said Add files and I added the ATI Flasher and teh 4 volt things. Then when I booted off the CD and theis thing comes up with some crap saying banana. Can't do anything from their. Might I add i am useing vista if that changes anything.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 16, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah, I have download some DOS 6.XX ISO, used PowerISO to open it, then I clicked the buttone that said Add files and I added the ATI Flasher and teh 4 volt things. Then when I booted off the CD and theis thing comes up with some crap saying banana. Can't do anything from their. Might I add i am useing vista if that changes anything.



It wont, you are working from DOS. Do you have a floppy drive? It makes things alot easier.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 16, 2007)

JC316 said:


> It wont, you are working from DOS. Do you have a floppy drive? It makes things alot easier.



no, can I use a USB drive? Why won't the cd work?


----------



## JC316 (Nov 16, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> no, can I use a USB drive? Why won't the cd work?



Yeah, you can use an USB stick, lemme find the instructions.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 16, 2007)

There is a CD ISO boot here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=188 

Check at the bottome of W1zs post.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 16, 2007)

So I just add the ATI Flash and BIOS's their right? Do i have to rename any files or can i keep them the way they are?


----------



## JC316 (Nov 16, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> So I just add the ATI Flash and BIOS's their right? Do i have to rename any files or can i keep them the way they are?



you can rename the bios anything you can remember. I usually name it 2900xt.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 16, 2007)

JC316 said:


> you can rename the bios anything you can remember. I usually name it 2900xt.



I give up, I have balls lol but not brains. I finaly managed to get in the DOS, but now every time I type atiflash -p 0 -newbios 12v.rom (and I have also tryed 12v.bin by renaming the files) -f i get command or filename not recognized. Im at a lost, sorry, I don't think I'll be doing this one unless someone makes an easy flasher ma boberr like that one guy did for the 2900pro to xt, that was so easy, you boot and then bam you chose what you want to flash and its done. Anyways sorry.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 16, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> I give up, I have balls lol but not brains. I finaly managed to get in the DOS, but now every time I type atiflash -p 0 -newbios 12v.rom (and I have also tryed 12v.bin by renaming the files) -f i get command or filename not recognized. Im at a lost, sorry, I don't think I'll be doing this one unless someone makes an easy flasher ma boberr like that one guy did for the 2900pro to xt, that was so easy, you boot and then bam you chose what you want to flash and its done. Anyways sorry.



Thats because it's a .rom not a dot BIN.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 16, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Thats because it's a .rom not a dot BIN.



Yeah I know, like I said I have tryed even renaming the .rom to .bin on all the files and not one of them work in the DOS.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 16, 2007)

Are you sure the files are on the disc?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 16, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Are you sure the files are on the disc?



Yes I am, When I pop the disc back in, I go to my computer open the CD Drive and see all the files there. Come on DaMulta Surely you know what I might be doing wrong. If not all hope is lost.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh your not on a floppy disc


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 16, 2007)

aphex, follow this guy's explanation: http://nickfire.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=29
it's simple and actually refers back to TPU a lot, I used it and took me all of 5 minutes to flash my Pro to XT but you can just substitute any Bios you want, doesn't have to be Pro to XT


----------



## cepoi (Nov 16, 2007)

JC316 said:


> There is a CD ISO boot here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=188
> 
> Check at the bottome of W1zs post.



that is for x850xt...not 2900xt


----------



## mandelore (Nov 16, 2007)

right.. after a night of trying to get my compact flash card to boot to dos, I succeeded, and flashed my 1gb 2900xt







as you can see, 3d mode voltage is now 1.3vots!!! yippee! lol...

have to go to work in 20 mins, but will try to see what i can get out of the core and post a gpuz validation screen, but my cards alive and healthy


----------



## OrbitzXT (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't mean to hijack the thread but I'm curious about something. JC, I see in your signature your scores are 3dMark05 20004 3dMark06 12008. Everytime I've seen someone's scores I either score higher in both or lower in both. But my scores are 18,604 in 3dMark05, yet 13,489 in 3dMark06. Is that more common than I think it is to outscore on one 3dMark bench and be outscored on another?

Edit: Just to be complete, I ran both again and copying and pasting exact scores so we can compare.

In 05...
Main Test Results
3DMark Score	18604 3DMarks
CPU Score	10851 CPUMarks

In 06...
Main Test Results
3DMark Score	13747 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score	5674 Marks
SM 3.0 Score	5558 Marks
CPU Score	4918 Marks


----------



## Wile E (Nov 16, 2007)

mandelore said:


> Found this thread on nordichardware.com, looks promising! im keeping tuned and hoping the voltage adjustments work!!
> 
> but so far clocks can be changed!
> 
> ...


Frikin sweet find, Mand!!!! Time for some good ol hex magic for Wile E.


----------



## mandelore (Nov 16, 2007)

hurrah, 950 core straight away

tex fillrate jumped 1Gtex/sec (well, 700z more like lol)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/27axn/


----------



## Wile E (Nov 16, 2007)

mandelore said:


> hurrah, 950 core straight away
> 
> tex fillrate jumped 1Gtex/sec (well, 700z more like lol)
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/27axn/



What were the temps like for you? If they were good, I say shoot for the moon, and try 1GHz.


----------



## Exceededgoku (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm just about to do mine, I'll try and explain what I did after I get it working


----------



## cepoi (Nov 16, 2007)

anyone has a modified hd2900xt bios with higher clock...so that i can running CF with higher clock?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah so seeing how I could not flash my card, I decided to see what it was like by changing the volts in ATI TOol first. This what I managed to do, on stock cooling.




Then I decided to do more benchmarking of other sorts and on OpenGl Fur Benchmark and right at the start of teh Fury donut my computer just turned off. So I Think I'll be holding off of the flashing until my 600 Watt PSU get here, cause my 500Watt just ain't cuttin it.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 16, 2007)

mandelore said:


> hurrah, 950 core straight away
> 
> tex fillrate jumped 1Gtex/sec (well, 700z more like lol)
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/27axn/



Dude can you run 3dmark06?


----------



## Exceededgoku (Nov 16, 2007)

Okay my volts have been modded , I'm going to go see what I can reach.
Btw the command for flashing is:
atiflash -p 0 <biosname>.rom -f
Hope this helps


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 16, 2007)

mandelore said:


> hurrah, *950 core *straight away
> 
> tex fillrate jumped 1Gtex/sec (well, 700z more like lol)
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/27axn/



That simply ROCKS!

Even with H2O cooling I get run-away temps (127c) at 810 or so in CCC "find max clocks".   Don't think I'm a candidate for a voltage bump


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 16, 2007)

Sasqui said:


> That simply ROCKS!
> 
> Even with H2O cooling I get run-away temps (127c) at 810 or so in CCC "find max clocks".   Don't think I'm a candidate for a voltage bump



those temps don't sound right bro  maybe you need to reseat your waterblock?


----------



## Exceededgoku (Nov 16, 2007)

^^ woa... mine gets to 59oC when under 3dmark at 1.35v.... somethings wrong with your block or watercooling system...


----------



## JC316 (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't get something here, I am changing the voltage with ATItool on mine, Riva Tuner confirmed, what would be the advantage of me flashing?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 16, 2007)

It would be set to that all the time, and you wouldn't have to worry about the software part at all.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 16, 2007)

mandelore said:


> hurrah, 950 core straight away
> 
> tex fillrate jumped 1Gtex/sec (well, 700z more like lol)
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/27axn/



DUDE WHERE ARE YOU


----------



## mandelore (Nov 16, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> DUDE WHERE ARE YOU



Yikes!! I was having a 10 hour long shift, just got home!! its dragged so badly

gonna jump right onto more overclocking, gotta get back up at 6am for another long shift, its 11pm here atm


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 16, 2007)

Quit your crying and get to work

Lets see those 06 scores LOL

....damn my cpu


----------



## cepoi (Nov 16, 2007)

questions...if i have 2 gpu...to flash bios first type ATIFLASH.EXE -f -p 0 BIOSFILENAME.BIN .the '0' indicates the first pcie slot right...and if i want to flash the second one type ATIFLASH.EXE -f -p 1 BIOSFILENAME.BIN .with '1' there right..before i flash the 2nd gpu...do i need to restart pc first or can simply flash both cards at one session?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 16, 2007)

yes


----------



## cepoi (Nov 16, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> yes



yes?..restart? or yes can?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 16, 2007)

0 for the first card

1 for the 2ed card


----------

